
Microsoft to shut down Wunderlist in favor of its new app, To-Do - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/19/microsoft-to-shut-down-wunderlist-in-favor-of-its-new-app-to-do/
======
thedangler
Odd, Don't see it in the Canada App Store.

